# Pan's Labyrinth



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*O*
*M*
*F*
*G*

WOW. After the "Crapshow 3" debacle the other night, I was afraid my DVD was forever stained. Pan's Labyrinth gave it a new lease on life. Un-freaking believable.

Okay, it's not horror, but it's dark fantasy of the highest order. The real-world storyline almost qualifies as a horror movie, it's so harsh and brutal. Visually, the whole film is gorgeous. The only other Del Toro movie I think I've seen was Hellboy, which I liked a lot, but is nowhere in the same league as this one. Though you can definitely see the visual sensibility (and the faun is played by Doug Jones, who played Abe Sapien in Hellboy). Clearly Del Toro can do funny and serious both quite well. Not much by way of comic relief in this one, but it didn't need it; it would feel out of place. I think for really good dark fantasy you almost have to go overseas, it just doesn't get done very well in America usually.

And... for haunters... keep your eyes peeled throughout all the fantasy-world sequences and in the labyrinth for visual material. It's got that dark, fantastical, sort of imposing "stone & shadows" look while being slightly different from the classical "gothic". And there's a monster in there that's totally messed up (the thing with the eyes)... I could totally see it being used in a haunt. 

This movie is now #1 on my To Buy list.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just rented this movie about 2 days ago.... I thought it was a pretty good movie.. cept I hate the fact it wasn't in english... Was too busy tryin to read the captions... But other than that I liked it.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

The movie was well done. The scariest thing in the movie was the Captain/General. Although my friend was totally freaked out by thing with "eye hands" but you know what they say , if she NEVER ate anything....... I guess some moral lesson learned.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn, i hate subtitles.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i have to see it! My friend let me borrow and my darn PS2 didn't accept it! I need to clean that thing. I have been obsessing with how great pan and the pale guy with the eyes on hands looks for the past couple months!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I watched this about a month ago. I thought it was the best movie I had seen in a long time. The lady at the video store told me she thought it was "kinda like Chronicles of Narnia" LOL so I was unprepared for what this movie was. I told the video store owner that she may want to watch the movie before unleashing this one on people. She said "Yeah, some folks just got it for their kids and were not very happy with me." I about laughed my ass off.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

people are pretty clueless...they judge books by their cover haha


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> I watched this about a month ago. I thought it was the best movie I had seen in a long time. The lady at the video store told me she thought it was "kinda like Chronicles of Narnia" LOL so I was unprepared for what this movie was. I told the video store owner that she may want to watch the movie before unleashing this one on people. She said "Yeah, some folks just got it for their kids and were not very happy with me." I about laughed my ass off.


I just have to say that that family had no right to be upset with the clerk... just read the back of the box and you would find out that its not for kids... now back to our regularly scheduled thread....

By the way, I thought that was pretty funny!


----------

